# so what does USC really look for?



## iLoveApple000 (Nov 13, 2009)

USC is my top school to study film.  For those who got into USC or know anyone who got in, please share your knowledge with us.


----------



## chellya2004 (Nov 13, 2009)

hey, you can actually check the thread 'USC Spring 2010'. One of them, femme, got accepted. they are waiting for the acceptance letter.


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 14, 2009)

I suggest you do a search of this site.  There are years of people posting stats and stories, and whether or not they got in.  It's like a crazy movie that plays out every year.


----------

